# David Dickson on the Lord’s supper as the banquet of the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 16, 2019)

... As for the institution of the Supper, he shews that the Lord Jesus being about to suffer, by way of Testament, set his seal to the Covenant of Grace, which by his mediation he entered into between God and the Church: Whereby the glorious memory of his death might be celebrated in the world, till his second coming, and might be delivered to the faithful, and being delivered, it might judicially confirm a right to his person, and the benefits of his sufferings, and a living virtue flowing from his death, resurrection, and exaltation, to the sanctification and salvation of Believers, and that by the symbols of this holy Banquet, and holy Communion with God, and amongst themselves. ...

For more, see David Dickson on the Lord’s supper as the banquet of the covenant of grace.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 16, 2019)

The above post is one worth reading in full. David Dickson's commentaries on the epistles are a massively under-utilised source, in my opinion. People often complain about writers of that era being difficult to read, yet Dickson is dead easy to read, while no one seems to have read that much of him other than his _Truth's Victory Over Error_.


----------

